# Error cups filter failed

## mfdzerohour

Good morning, I'm having trouble printing on the HP1102w, the printer installs normally with no error, until it is detected by the cups as a printer that is on the network, I'm using it on the wireless.

In CUPS it is with status HP_LaserJet_Professional_P1102w (Idle, Accepting Jobs, Not Shared), more when I print it out of error, the page of the cups presents as filter failed, one thing I could not change is the default file it is like COLOR and Not BLACK WHITE.

Here is the cup log when it displays error:

```
E [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] Job stopped due to filter errors; please consult the error_log file for details.

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] The following messages were recorded from 08:56:48 to 08:56:50

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] Adding start banner page "none".

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] Adding end banner page "none".

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] File of type application/vnd.cups-pdf-banner queued by "root".

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] hold_until=0

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] Queued on "HP_LaserJet_Professional_P1102w" by "root".

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] time-at-processing=1498222608

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] 4 filters for job:

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] bannertopdf (application/vnd.cups-pdf-banner to application/pdf, cost 32)

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] pdftopdf (application/pdf to application/vnd.cups-pdf, cost 66)

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] gstoraster (application/vnd.cups-pdf to application/vnd.cups-raster, cost 99)

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] hpcups (application/vnd.cups-raster to printer/HP_LaserJet_Professional_P1102w, cost 0)

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] job-sheets=none,none

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] argv[0]="HP_LaserJet_Professional_P1102w"

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] argv[1]="8"

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] argv[2]="root"

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] argv[3]="Test Page"

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] argv[4]="1"

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] argv[5]="job-uuid=urn:uuid:69ab4365-d04c-3607-7107-02a16646c89d job-originating-host-name=localhost date-time-at-creation= date-time-at-processing= time-at-creation=1498222608 time-at-processing=1498222608"

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] argv[6]="/var/spool/cups/d00008-001"

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] envp[0]="CUPS_CACHEDIR=/var/cache/cups"

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] envp[1]="CUPS_DATADIR=/usr/share/cups"

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] envp[2]="CUPS_DOCROOT=/usr/share/cups/html"

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] envp[3]="CUPS_FONTPATH=/usr/share/cups/fonts"

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] envp[4]="CUPS_REQUESTROOT=/var/spool/cups"

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] envp[5]="CUPS_SERVERBIN=/usr/libexec/cups"

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] envp[6]="CUPS_SERVERROOT=/etc/cups"

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] envp[7]="CUPS_STATEDIR=/run/cups"

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] envp[8]="HOME=/var/spool/cups/tmp"

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] envp[9]="PATH=/usr/libexec/cups/filter:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin"

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] envp[10]="SERVER_ADMIN=root@notemar"

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] envp[11]="SOFTWARE=CUPS/2.2.3"

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] envp[12]="TMPDIR=/var/spool/cups/tmp"

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] envp[13]="USER=root"

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] envp[14]="CUPS_MAX_MESSAGE=2047"

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] envp[15]="CUPS_SERVER=/run/cups/cups.sock"

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] envp[16]="CUPS_ENCRYPTION=IfRequested"

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] envp[17]="IPP_PORT=631"

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] envp[18]="CHARSET=utf-8"

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] envp[19]="LANG=pt_BR.UTF-8"

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] envp[20]="PPD=/etc/cups/ppd/HP_LaserJet_Professional_P1102w.ppd"

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] envp[21]="RIP_MAX_CACHE=128m"

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] envp[22]="CONTENT_TYPE=application/vnd.cups-pdf-banner"

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] envp[23]="DEVICE_URI=socket://192.168.0.50"

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] envp[24]="PRINTER_INFO=HP LaserJet Professional P1102w"

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] envp[25]="PRINTER_LOCATION="

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] envp[26]="PRINTER=HP_LaserJet_Professional_P1102w"

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] envp[27]="PRINTER_STATE_REASONS=none"

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] envp[28]="CUPS_FILETYPE=document"

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] envp[29]="FINAL_CONTENT_TYPE=application/vnd.cups-raster"

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] envp[30]="AUTH_I****"

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/bannertopdf (PID 29983)

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/pdftopdf (PID 29984)

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/gstoraster (PID 29985)

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/hpcups (PID 29986)

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] Started backend /usr/libexec/cups/backend/socket (PID 29987)

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] STATE: +connecting-to-device

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] Looking up \"192.168.0.50\"...

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] STATE: -connecting-to-device

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] 192.168.0.50=192.168.0.50

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] OUTFORMAT=\"(null)\", so output format will be CUPS/PWG Raster

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] pdftopdf: Last filter determined by the PPD: hpcups; FINAL_CONTENT_TYPE: application/vnd.cups-raster => pdftopdf will not log pages in page_log.

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] hrDeviceDesc=\"HP LaserJet Professional P1102w\"

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] PDF template file doesn\'t have form. It\'s okay.

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] prtGeneralCurrentLocalization type is 5, expected 2!

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] backendWaitLoop(snmp_fd=5, addr=0x561b109eaba8, side_cb=0x561b0ecbc330)

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] PID 29983 (/usr/libexec/cups/filter/bannertopdf) exited with no errors.

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] Color Manager: Calibration Mode/Off

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] PID 29984 (/usr/libexec/cups/filter/pdftopdf) exited with no errors.

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] Calling FindDeviceById(cups-HP_LaserJet_Professional_P1102w)

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] Failed to send: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown:The name org.freedesktop.ColorManager was not provided by any .service files

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] Failed to get find device cups-HP_LaserJet_Professional_P1102w

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] Calling FindDeviceById(cups-HP_LaserJet_Professional_P1102w)

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] Failed to send: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown:The name org.freedesktop.ColorManager was not provided by any .service files

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] Failed to get device cups-HP_LaserJet_Professional_P1102w

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] Color Manager: no profiles specified in PPD

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] Set job-printer-state-message to "Color Manager: no profiles specified in PPD", current level=INFO

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] Color Manager: ICC Profile: None

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] Ghostscript using Any-Part-of-Pixel method to fill paths.

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] Ghostscript command line: gs -dQUIET -dPARANOIDSAFER -dNOPAUSE -dBATCH -dNOINTERPOLATE -dNOMEDIAATTRS -sstdout=%stderr -sOutputFile=%stdout -sDEVICE=cups -sMediaType=Plain -sOutputType=-1 -r600x600 -dMediaPosition=7 -dDEVICEWIDTHPOINTS=595 -dDEVICEHEIGHTPOINTS=841 -dcupsBitsPerColor=1 -dcupsColorOrder=0 -dcupsColorSpace=3 -dcupsRowCount=1 -dcupsRowStep=2 -dcupsInteger0=9 -scupsPageSizeName=A4 -I/usr/share/cups/fonts -c \'<</.HWMargins[18.000000 15.500000 18.000000 15.500000] /Margins[0 0]>>setpagedevice\' -f -_

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] envp[0]=\"CUPS_CACHEDIR=/var/cache/cups\"

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] envp[1]=\"CUPS_DATADIR=/usr/share/cups\"

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] envp[2]=\"CUPS_DOCROOT=/usr/share/cups/html\"

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] envp[3]=\"CUPS_FONTPATH=/usr/share/cups/fonts\"

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] envp[4]=\"CUPS_REQUESTROOT=/var/spool/cups\"

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] envp[5]=\"CUPS_SERVERBIN=/usr/libexec/cups\"

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] envp[6]=\"CUPS_SERVERROOT=/etc/cups\"

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] envp[7]=\"CUPS_STATEDIR=/run/cups\"

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] envp[8]=\"HOME=/var/spool/cups/tmp\"

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] envp[9]=\"PATH=/usr/libexec/cups/filter:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin\"

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] envp[10]=\"SERVER_ADMIN=root@notemar\"

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] envp[11]=\"SOFTWARE=CUPS/2.2.3\"

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] envp[12]=\"TMPDIR=/var/spool/cups/tmp\"

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] envp[13]=\"USER=root\"

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] envp[14]=\"CUPS_MAX_MESSAGE=2047\"

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] envp[15]=\"CUPS_SERVER=/run/cups/cups.sock\"

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] envp[16]=\"CUPS_ENCRYPTION=IfRequested\"

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] envp[17]=\"IPP_PORT=631\"

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] envp[18]=\"CHARSET=utf-8\"

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] envp[19]=\"LANG=pt_BR.UTF-8\"

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] envp[20]=\"PPD=/etc/cups/ppd/HP_LaserJet_Professional_P1102w.ppd\"

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] envp[21]=\"RIP_MAX_CACHE=128m\"

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] envp[22]=\"CONTENT_TYPE=application/vnd.cups-pdf-banner\"

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] envp[23]=\"DEVICE_URI=socket://192.168.0.50\"

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] envp[24]=\"PRINTER_INFO=HP LaserJet Professional P1102w\"

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] envp[25]=\"PRINTER_LOCATION=\"

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] envp[26]=\"PRINTER=HP_LaserJet_Professional_P1102w\"

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] envp[27]=\"PRINTER_STATE_REASONS=none\"

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] envp[28]=\"CUPS_FILETYPE=document\"

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] envp[29]=\"FINAL_CONTENT_TYPE=application/vnd.cups-raster\"

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] envp[30]=\"AUTH_INFO_REQUIRED=none\"

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] Start rendering...

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] Set job-printer-state-message to "Start rendering...", current level=INFO

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] Processing page 1...

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] Set job-printer-state-message to "Processing page 1...", current level=INFO

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] Connecting to 192.168.0.50:9100

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] Connecting to printer.

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] Set job-printer-state-message to "Connecting to printer.", current level=INFO

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] Error: This module is designed to work with HP Printers only

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] STATE: +hplip.plugin-error

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] prnt/hpcups/HPCupsFilter.cpp 486: m_Job initialization failed with error = 48

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] STATE: -connecting-to-device

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] Connected to printer.

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] Set job-printer-state-message to "Connected to printer.", current level=INFO

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] Connected to 192.168.0.50:9100...

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] backendRunLoop(print_fd=0, device_fd=6, snmp_fd=5, addr=0x561b109eaba8, use_bc=1, side_cb=0x561b0ecbc330)

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] Read 16 bytes of print data...

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] Wrote 16 bytes of print data...

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] STATE: +cups-waiting-for-job-completed

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] Waiting for printer to finish.

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] Set job-printer-state-message to "Waiting for printer to finish.", current level=INFO

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] PID 29986 (/usr/libexec/cups/filter/hpcups) stopped with status 1.

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] Hint: Try setting the LogLevel to "debug" to find out more.

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] PID 29987 (/usr/libexec/cups/backend/socket) exited with no errors.

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] Processing page 2...

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] Rendering completed

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] PID 29985 (/usr/libexec/cups/filter/gstoraster) exited with no errors.

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] End of messages

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] printer-state=3(idle)

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] printer-state-message="Rendering completed"

D [23/Jun/2017:08:56:50 -0400] [Job 8] printer-state-reasons=hplip.plugin-error
```

[Moderator edit: added [code] tags to preserve output layout. -Hu]

----------

## audiodef

When I used HP printers, I installed hplip and ran hpsetup, or whatever the executable was. This was more reliable for me than using CUPS for HP printers. Maybe give that a try? It should give you printer profiles that give you more control.

----------

